# Spur 06/21



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Got a late start Friday and ended up at the spur near dusk. Several boats there. No clean water, no grass & no bait. Drifted for swords w/out any luck. Seas 1-2. Went to the shallows above the steps to hit a wreck/reef. Hated to throw back the big gags & AJs so we left. Then NE to the Nipple. Seas now 2-3. Missed that one. Picked up a couple of nice wahoo in 250 ft. of water. Occasional scattered grass in the area. Never saw more than 1-2 flyers. Looks like a lot of tuna were caught in the Baytown tournament this weekend so the rigs must be holding some bait/fish. I'm guessing way south & west.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lots of the tuna in the tournament were caught closer to home. We caught three, including a 91 pounder at the Spur yesterday.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I was out at the nipple Friday as well. saw 2 or 3 other boats as I was trolling from nipple heading west back to edge. I was testing out some higher speed lures for wahoo but no hits at all. Would you mind letting me know what speeds you were trolling at? I was around 10-12 knots and nothing hit me for hours. I am thinking it was too fast.

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

10-12 is fine for wahoo, probably a little too fast for most other fish though. We try and stay around 7-8 knots normally.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> I was out at the nipple Friday as well. saw 2 or 3 other boats as I was trolling from nipple heading west back to edge. I was testing out some higher speed lures for wahoo but no hits at all. Would you mind letting me know what speeds you were trolling at? I was around 10-12 knots and nothing hit me for hours. I am thinking it was too fast.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pan


 
10-12 knots is perfect if you ask me: thats what we troll when we are on fish .

I run my baits at 18 knots and catch fish going that fast too. You have to use a 24 to 48 oz trolling sinker ahead of your heavy bait. i run 40 oz plus baits with the weights and then run them pretty far back when running fast : like 100 yards.

When running 10 - 12 knots we run teh baits clioser to the boat and even up in the wash. Sometime you dont get bites cause there are no fish , not cause your going to fast.

You can catch Marlin, Wahoo, Dolphin, and Tuna running this fast with artificials as we have caught them all doing this.

try fishing the same way over any kind of structure like drops or ridges in 250 to 450 ft , rather than open water and i bet you end up catching one:thumbsup:


Good luck and keep experimenting


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the great feedback. This is definitely a learning year. Paying my dues, as my friend Ed told me.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm trolling @ 11-12 kts. Caught our hoos on a machine green Ballyhood banshee. Runs down. Almost never fails. They can't resist it.:thumbsup:


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I had 2 32oz banchees out there but only had them back at 150 and 175 ft. they kept popping out at around 13 knots. I am guessing I need to ease them back to where they do not pop out and it could be over a hundred yards back instead of 100 feet! I will give them another try over the more contoured areas of the bottom instead of the open water areas that I ran the other day. I did not have any additional trolling weights on them as that was my purpose for buying them. 

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.

David (Pan)


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

I had no trouble behind the second wave but I did have a bent butt rod.


----------

